# Schubert's Impromptus D.899, D.934 - Favorite Recordings and Discussions



## peeyaj

> Franz Schubert's Impromptus are a series of eight pieces for solo piano composed in 1827. They were published in two sets of four impromptus each: the first set was published in the composer's lifetime as Op. 90, and the second set was published posthumously as Op. posth. 142. They are now catalogued as D. 899 and D. 935 respectively.
> 
> The term Impromptu, fashionable for a short time in the first half of the 18th century, designates a free-form composition, for the most part highly organized, but retaining something of the sense of being the result of a sudden inspiration.
> Schubert's Impromptus are among the most famous examples of the genre, but the title Impromptu was not assigned to these pieces by the composer himself but by the Viennese publisher Haslinger.


These piano pieces are among of my favorite solo piano compositions ever.. They were melodically imaginative with clever harmony. I just can't keep a smile when listening to these.

*Four Impromptus, D. 899 (Op. 90)*

No. 1 in C minor - the longest work in the set, this is a march piece

No. 2 in E-flat major - a light and flowing right-hand opening gives way to a darker middle section, before returning to the original melody

No. 3 in G-flat major- with its long, beautiful melody, this calm impromptu is the most popular of them all.

No. 4 in A-flat major - a delicate piece

*Four Impromptus, D. 935 (Op. posth. 142)*

No. 1 in F minor- clever piece, with an inventive structure and lots of beautiful passages

No. 2 in A-flat major - dramatic and touching, the music is mostly quiet and sensitive

No. 3 in B-flat major - theme with variations, this piece sounds like pure Schubert! Which may be because he reused the main theme from his incidental music to Rosamunde

No. 4 in F minor - crazy riot - the most technically difficult impromptu, and the one which has the least melody

I love them all! But my favorite Impromptus are the one in G Flat, the B-flat major with the variations and the last one in F-minor!

I have the recording of :










But this replaced in my heart 










Perahia at his best!!

There are many recordings of Impromptus and perhaps you have a certain favorite interpretation. share it with us. And what's your favorite Impromptus? 

Here is Zimerman playing the whole first set. 






Perahia playing the incredible Impromptu in G Flat






and Zimerman playing my favorite Impromptu of all time!


----------



## tdc

The D 899 set is among my favorite pieces for solo piano in the repertoire. From what I've listened to Zimmerman seems to be the 'go to' guy for these.


----------



## ProudSquire

I've always admired Schubert's impromptus, especially the one in G flat. They're all extraordinary works, and I happen to enjoy them a great deal. ^.^


----------



## UberB

I have the Lupu complete set but it seriously pales in comparison to individual performances by the likes of Richter (Sofia recital and Prague boxset), Horowitz (Sony Complete Masterworks boxset) and Lipatti (Besancon Recital).


----------



## joen_cph

Schnabel (8) and Yudina (4) provide interesting, often alternative readings if compared to today´s canon.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like the recording by Maria Joao Pires on DG but the pretentious new-age/hippy-dippy sleevenote musings are best ignored (and I wonder how much time, effort and money was spent on the photo-shoot...).


----------



## Otter

D.935 No.1 is one of my favorite ever Schubert pieces. The call-and-answer of the second section is so moving. Uchida's version is fantastic.


----------



## mmsbls

I also have the Uchida set and simply love the D. 935 No. 1. I think I could listen to that for hours on end. I only took a couple of years of piano when I was young and struggle to play simpler pieces, but that work alone could motivate me to take lessons again and learn to play it. To me it is simply pure beauty.


----------



## peeyaj

It is just amazing that Schubert did not name them "Impromptus" rather the publisher did it.  The second set was suspected by Schumann as a sonata in disguise.  Together with Momements Musicaux, these are Schubert's most accessible and most charming piano works. ^_______________^


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Although I've heard a number of alternatives and own at least two, this has long been and remains my favorite:


----------



## Otter

mmsbls said:


> I also have the Uchida set and simply love the D. 935 No. 1. I think I could listen to that for hours on end. I only took a couple of years of piano when I was young and struggle to play simpler pieces, but that work alone could motivate me to take lessons again and learn to play it. To me it is simply pure beauty.


Me, too. One of my favorite moments musicaux (har har) of the piece is in measures 55-56, with the chordal breaking up into sixteenths. Man, such a beautiful, beautiful piece. And I love how in Uchida's recording she makes the second B-section (in f min) subtly more insistent than the previous version. <3

Speaking of Sonata in Disguise, I read Returning Cycles a while back--it's a book by Charles Fisk analyzing cyclicality in Schubert's late pieces--and he mentions some cool links between the pieces in each set, that I hadn't noticed, and which make the impromptus loosely cyclical. I highly recommend the book to fellow Schubertians.


----------



## Ravndal

No. 2 in E-flat major is my favourite


----------



## peeyaj

Can anyone comment on Pires Impromptus?


----------



## Novelette

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Although I've heard a number of alternatives and own at least two, this has long been and remains my favorite:


Brendel is my favorite for the impromptus, as well! He's my model in my own playing. I wouldn't mind stealing his talent were it a possibility.


----------



## worov

I love Pires' recording (DG).











I also recommend Radu Lupu's version.


----------



## ptr

Pieres' are very well judged, but I agree with *elgars ghost* that the booklet is a disaster!
My favourite on the hole is *Edwin Fischer* (Transfers on APR), but like most of Pires', Uchida, Lupu, Schiff and Andreas Steier on a Graf poianoforte in D 935 is not bad as well..

/ptr


----------



## Otter

Lupu's is indeed great, but he skips a repeat in the 935 #1 impromptu, in the 1st part of the B section when music almost turns into c-flat minor. 

I'm becoming more and more enamored of Schiff's Schubert; I especially love his G-flat:






The quality is poor in the above recording, but it's still worth a listen.

As mentioned above, Uchida remains my favorite for the Impromptu sets.


----------



## Steve Wright

I love the Impromptus, and know them best as played by Brendel. 
I am especially fond of 935 number 2 in A flat, and especially of the moments where (and apologies, I know very little about music) it shifts from a joyful to a more wistful tone, e.g. at 14:27 and again at 15:09 on this video


----------



## EdwardBast

Otter said:


> Me, too. One of my favorite moments musicaux (har har) of the piece is in measures 55-56, with the chordal breaking up into sixteenths. Man, such a beautiful, beautiful piece. And I love how in Uchida's recording she makes the second B-section (in f min) subtly more insistent than the previous version. <3
> 
> Speaking of Sonata in Disguise, I read Returning Cycles a while back--it's a book by Charles Fisk analyzing cyclicality in Schubert's late pieces--and he mentions some cool links between the pieces in each set, that I hadn't noticed, and which make the impromptus loosely cyclical. I highly recommend the book to fellow Schubertians.


I know the above is several years old, but I have to second Charles Fisk's interpretations of Schubert. And not only as a musicologist. I've heard him play the late piano sonatas, the Wanderer Fantasy, and some of the short works with great insight and clarity.


----------



## csacks

Now that you have rescued this thread, it has not been mentioned, but there is a very nice version by Javier Perianes, a young and promissory Spanish player. His, Uchida´s and Maria Joao Pires are my favorites. There is an old version, by Daniel Barenboim, there was a disc of them at my parent´s home, but I vaguely remember it.


----------



## Guest

I love Perahia's interpretation!


----------



## Triplets

I second the Uchida


----------



## aajj

Many superb recordings and I favor Maria Joao Pires but also Lupu, Brendel and Annie Fischer. What I've heard from Schiff is also outstanding. I've heard superb selections from Andreas Staier on a period instrument.


----------



## almc

These works are magnificent ! Brendel is my clear choice ...


----------



## Haydn man

I have Brendel doing these and other Schubert piano works and would also recommend him


----------

